# tnt.dll for strand offline editor



## propmonkey (Jul 22, 2004)

i like this site. ive been searching for a file called tnt.dll for a strand offlin editor, does anyone have it? please send it to me. i run a strand 300 lightboard. we have 96 dimmers, 82 stage and 14 house. i alos do what ever the hell else that has to be done. please send me some information ont the strand ols and thn.dll file. [email protected] peace ô¿ô


----------



## dvsDave (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi, and welcome to controlbooth! Glad to have you here!

You should be able to backup all the files and preferences files (might have to dig around to find out what they are) to the offline editor then just reinstall the program.


----------



## Radman (Aug 10, 2005)

Just curious, did that work? 'Cause I'm lookin' for tnt.dll now too! Might Just Have to try the DOSemulator, oh darnit.


----------



## propmonkey (Aug 10, 2005)

yeah, never worked. i broke down and took an old 95 comp from our school library just to run it. \


----------



## Radman (Aug 10, 2005)

Dang.



...


----------



## koncept (Aug 10, 2005)

virtual pc, i think there is a free version so you can emulate it on your wonderful xp machine or what ever you are running


----------



## Barewire808 (Aug 11, 2005)

DosBox is working for me. It took some time, though.


----------



## Radman (Aug 12, 2005)

ty


----------

